# Should i Upgrade my Cabinet,Is is resulting in exceeding Temps?



## maverick121 (Oct 24, 2013)

My GTS250 card just stopped working got a new GTX 660.Now i have concerns regarding my cabinet.My current cabinet is a standard iball low budget cabinet.With a single standard sized fan.
Here is the Picture of my cabinet





I just tested the card with unigine heaven benchmark,after running for around 10 minutes the temp had reached 72 degrees.Is this high



Here are my specs: 
Intel Media series board DP55WB
4 GB Ram
Iball sprinter 600W PSU
GTX 660 

Can you suggest me a good cabinet may be from good brands like cooler master or antec

Budget: Below 4000 INR


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 24, 2013)

first get seasonic s12 ii 520 at 4.2k and ditch that iball psu. you may be running into trouble with that psu and gtx 660. upgrade the cabby to nzxt gamma or better and add some case fans.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2013)

change that psu fast as there are more chances of your card dying because of psu compared to high temps & you still need to get a decent cabinet.coolermaster make some decent cheap cabinets & its availability is also good both in local & online shops.unless you are in cities like kolkata,delhi,mumbai,bangalore,hyderabad etc only option to get Antec cabinet is through online shops.NZXT Gamma cabinet though good also has least availability & some don't like its unusual design but functionality wise it is very good.also keep in mind that only major shopping sites like flipkart & snapdeal offer free shipping for cabinet & all other sites charge Rs.600-1000 as shipping charge depending on your location.if possible try to get cabinet locally because online shipping for cabinets is a bit risky & a lot depend on how seller pack it & how courier company handle it.


----------



## maverick121 (Oct 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> first get seasonic s12 ii 520 at 4.2k and ditch that iball psu. you may be running into trouble with that psu and gtx 660. upgrade the cabby to nzxt gamma or better and add some case fans.



The PSU is good,no problems at all when running GTS 250,GTX 660 requires less power


----------



## maverick121 (Oct 26, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> change that psu fast as there are more chances of your card dying because of psu compared to high temps & you still need to get a decent cabinet.coolermaster make some decent cheap cabinets & its availability is also good both in local & online shops.unless you are in cities like kolkata,delhi,mumbai,bangalore,hyderabad etc only option to get Antec cabinet is through online shops.NZXT Gamma cabinet though good also has least availability & some don't like its unusual design but functionality wise it is very good.also keep in mind that only major shopping sites like flipkart & snapdeal offer free shipping for cabinet & all other sites charge Rs.600-1000 as shipping charge depending on your location.if possible try to get cabinet locally because online shipping for cabinets is a bit risky & a lot depend on how seller pack it & how courier company handle it.





What about seasonic eco 600W?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 26, 2013)

maverick121 said:


> The PSU is good,no problems at all when running GTS 250,GTX 660 requires less power



have a read here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html



maverick121 said:


> What about seasonic eco 600W?



it is good. you may also consider seasonic s12ii 620 for 5 years warranty. also good for sli-ing


----------



## maverick121 (Oct 26, 2013)

I will only be using a single graphics card,The Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU costs more than the Eco edition which is 600w.Which one should i go for.will there be issues with the 520W PSU as  i will be using extra fans in the case


----------



## maverick121 (Oct 26, 2013)

s12ii 620 is out of my budget the choice would be between the eco and the s12ii 520


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 26, 2013)

maverick121 said:


> My GTS250 card just stopped working got a new GTX 660.Now i have concerns regarding my cabinet.My current cabinet is a standard iball low budget cabinet.With a single standard sized fan.
> Here is the Picture of my cabinet
> 
> View attachment 12565
> ...



Before changing your cabinet you need to change your PSU. Take this Seasonic S12II 520 -3600 and you can go for Corsair 200R -3600 for a cabinet.OK.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2013)

corsair 200R is a bad choice when better cabinets cost less.
AnandTech | Corsair Carbide 200R Case Review: How Low Can You Go


> I think I'd still recommend tracking down a BitFenix Merc Alpha or Merc Beta instead. Those enclosures are cheaper still, but offer more well rounded performance.


----------



## maverick121 (Oct 29, 2013)

what about Corsair CMPSU-GS600W


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 30, 2013)

maverick121 said:


> what about Corsair CMPSU-GS600W



it is ok.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2013)

Avoid Corsair GS series and Seasonic Eco. Not good at all. Cheap Taiwanese and Chinese Capacitors inside. Bad soldering too. Get Seasonic S12II series or Antec VP series at the moment.

Chose a cabinet that has provisions for a Side Intake fan and Top Exhaust,it helps to cool your PC the most.


----------

